

Instant Tagging for Your Site (review my MongoDB powered startup) - RobertKohr
http://tagnimbus.com

======
RobertKohr
This is currently in beta signups only, but is being used by two sites
successfully:

<http://editthis.info>

<http://cueflash.com>

The system works using embeded api calls and a MongoDB database on the back-
end.

